

How did YouTube acquired its first 10,000 users? - huuleon

What did YouTube do to acquired its first 10,000 members and videos.  How did they overcome the chicken and egg problem?  What promotions did they run?
======
fbnt
I remember the very early days of youtube. For the first 3 months, it was just
a copycat of Flickr (concept, layout, tagclouds on the homepage etc.) with
flash videos instead of photos. The initial idea was to offer a service where
you could share your home videos with family and friends privately, with the
possibility to make some of them public to anyone.

Youtube wasn't the only video sharing service on the net at that time, but the
only one allowing copyrighted material.

So youtube quickly became an hub for tv shows and music videos and while
everyone else was fighting against DMCA notices, RIAA and taking down content,
no one at youtube seemed to care. That's how they've got their first 10k
users.

As they've estabilished as no.1 video sharing website, Youtube started to take
care of the legal implications.

------
waynesutton
sounds like a question for Quora...

------
niico
I look forward to read the answer

